# Letter to Revell...



## Trebor (Feb 27, 2009)

hey guys, I'm writing an email to Revell to ask for a stock Delorean DMC-12 kit, this is what I have so far: (ps, took out my last name)

*Hello, 



My name is Robert. I am an avid modeler, an 80's fan, and a major fan of the Delorean DMC-12



I am coming to you to make a request of building a stock Delorean DMC-12. I have noticed that there are no stock delorean model kits out there. only the back to the future version.



if you need any information abotu the dimensions, take a look at this website. they are the new Delorean Motor Company. they will tell you everything you need to know, and I mean everything.*

what do you think? should I add more?


----------



## fly boy (Feb 27, 2009)

good idea i would like one of them


----------



## Trebor (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks, anyone else?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2009)

Not a bad idea. I also noticed that about DeLorens. Only the movie kit. I don't build cars but that would be something.


----------



## Trebor (Mar 4, 2009)

yes it would be something


----------



## A4K (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm surprised there are no other kits of it.
I've seen the real thing in Southward's Car Museum in Paraparaumu, NZ and she's a beauty! I'm not big into cars, but as they say, if it looks right...


----------

